# lemonette lemon soda



## BEACHGUY (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey all!

 Lemonette lemon soda 7 1/4 inches high dug today. 
 some ink is off. 
 What do ya think?


----------



## BEACHGUY (Mar 20, 2005)

i hope its a picture this time


----------



## BEACHGUY (Mar 20, 2005)

hey! I hope its there now.


----------



## flasherr (Mar 20, 2005)

That is a good bottle to find. They made Grapette, orangeette, and lemonette. Generally they are a smaller bottle and came 30 to a case instead of 24. there is also a combo bottle orangette and lemonette that could be used by either one. Funny thing is it seems Walmart must have bought the name because the sell orangette in their Sam's choice sodas


----------



## BEACHGUY (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey flasherr

 what do ya think a buck or two $$$$$

 Also do you know what this might be.


----------



## flasherr (Mar 20, 2005)

Yea probably $1 in that condition if good and clean atleast $5 I would say. Here is the Walmart version i just happen to be drinking it lol. Not bad for .50
 Brian


----------



## flasherr (Mar 20, 2005)

Hmm im guessing a plant mister but could be wrong.


----------



## BEACHGUY (Mar 20, 2005)

walmart has it all  lol


----------



## BARQS19 (Mar 23, 2005)

I read somewhere where Walmart bought the name, here they have Sam's Choice Grapette, Orangette and Lemonette.
 BARQS19


----------

